# New and upcoming talent covered in guides?



## koen

There I was; with the new Gramophone Classical Music guide in my hands. Great was the astonishment when I discovered some great young artists were lacking - Theodora Gheorghiu, one of the Queen Elizabeth Concours for song laureates and Anna Vinnitskaya, winner of the Queen Elizabeth piano contest 2007. So I was thinking basically three things - what have they been up to, why aren't they covered in that guide and lastly, where can I find a good guide that also covers artists who are in the beginning in their career? 
Well, beginning of a career...Vinnitskaya has finished first in nearly all contests.


----------

